# Butters and friends: The thread



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cause I keep posting her all over the forums. 

Thought it would be appropriate to start things off with a video about the species.


----------



## Alli

Yay! Butters deserves her own thread.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Blurry tongue flick.





Showing off those monster appendages.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

niji said:


> video was interesting. thanks.
> 
> can you / do you let it roam free within yr house?
> 
> have you noticed any kind of ability to learn a behaviour?



I probably could let her roam around freely but she does like to explore and I don't want her to end up in a place where I can't find or get to her.  They aren't basking lizards and like to be hidden, or kind of like a cat in a cardboard box where they feel are secure on most sides and see what might be coming at them.

I have one of those collapsible cloth and net dog pens I sometimes put her in to let her run around in.  I put in a couple bunched of blankets and branches in there so she has things and crevices to explore.  They also aren't climbers so I don't have to worry about her trying to get out.  Other than that she pretty much has free range on the bed where she spends most of the time between the comforter and blanket like the pictures above.

As far as learned behavior she knows where her favorite part of the bed is and when the light goes on in the morning or when I get home from work she usually comes out of her hiding spot and pushes on the front glass of her enclosure to say hi or be let out.  I'm currently feeding her wet cat food which has the best nutritional value for the first year but after that I can start supplementing with vegetables and berries.  Maybe some more learned training might come into the picture then with rewards.  Some larger lizards like Argentine tegus have been known to exhibit some treat reward behaviors like a dog.  I would love to have one of those but you pretty much need a walk-in closet sized enclosure at minimum for those.


----------



## Mark

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I probably could let her roam around freely but she does like to explore and I don't want her to end up in a place where I can't find or get to her.  They aren't basking lizards and like to be hidden, or kind of like a cat in a cardboard box where they feel are secure on most sides and see what might be coming at them.
> 
> I have one of those collapsible cloth and net dog pens I sometimes put her in to let her run around in.  I put in a couple bunched of blankets and branches in there so she has things and crevices to explore.  They also aren't climbers so I don't have to worry about her trying to get out.  Other than that she pretty much has free range on the bed where she spends most of the time between the comforter and blanket like the pictures above.
> 
> As far as learned behavior she knows where her favorite part of the bed is and when the light goes on in the morning or when I get home from work she usually comes out of her hiding spot and pushes on the front glass of her enclosure to say hi or be let out.  I'm currently feeding her wet cat food which has the best nutritional value for the first year but after that I can start supplementing with vegetables and berries.  Maybe some more learned training might come into the picture then with rewards.  Some larger lizards like Argentine tegus have been known to exhibit some treat reward behaviors like a dog.  I would love to have one of those but you pretty much need a walk-in closet sized enclosure at minimum for those.




thanks ! its fascinating. 
i also want to say that Butters has quite an expressive face/head actually.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A little after work bed exploration.


----------



## Clix Pix

Uh.......don't you worry about her urinating or worse in your bed?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Uh.......don't you worry about her urinating or worse in your bed?



It has happened but its rare.  I have bedding changes on the standby.  Plus she's currently going through brumation which is like hibernation for some reptiles.  She doesn't zonk out for all of winter like a bear but sleeps a lot and doesn't eat too much.  I've put out food daily but she probably hasn't ate it in like 2 weeks.  That means nothing to really "evacuate".


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Some larger lizards like Argentine tegus have been known to exhibit some treat reward behaviors like a dog.  I would love to have one of those but you pretty much need a walk-in closet sized enclosure at minimum for those.


----------



## Clix Pix

Both those videos are fascinating!  There is something rather appealing about each of those guys, especially Winston!   I am charmed by Butters' blue tongue, though -- now that's so cool!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Both those videos are fascinating!  There is something rather appealing about each of those guys, especially Winston!   I am charmed by Butters' blue tongue, though -- now that's so cool!



I believe the first video is an iguana, and despite their popularity, they don't really make good pets.  Like a chimp they can turn on you quickly and do a lot more damage than you'd think.  

Argentine tegus can do some serious damage with their bite but they tend not to bite, especially the more you domesticate them.  They're probably the closest you can get to a lizard dog.


----------



## Clix Pix

It was astonishing how that Argentine Tegus trotted right up and greeted his person, just like a dog would do.     He wasn't cute and cuddly but he was certainly interesting!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> It was astonishing how that Argentine Tegus trotted right up and greeted his person, just like a dog would do.     He wasn't cute and cuddly but he was certainly interesting!



There's another video on the same channel I believe with the same tegu and owner that talks about how the lizard became her companion animal to counter depression the same way other people traditionally get a dog or cat.  

Perhaps a good side effect of so many people getting depression and mental illness is society being way more open to people having pets for therapeutic reasons.  The apartment complex I've lived in for over a decade had a no dog policy when I moved in, but about a year ago they started allowing small to medium/small dogs.  I see a lot more people in stores and outdoor eating areas with pets now too.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Battle Butters.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters making a run for it storyboard.  She does her own stunts.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Butters making a run for it storyboard. She does her own stunts.



Where does she go when she does that? Bed?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Where does she go when she does that? Bed?



You called it.  That dresser is on the right side of my bed and is pretty much level with my bed.  So it's an easy journey.

When I first got her I didn't know her skillset until I came home from work one day and she was sitting dead center on my bed doing "Oh, hello!" tongue flicks.  That's when I ordered the sliding front panels lock I didn't think I needed before.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

If you think you might be interested in getting your very own Butters this is the YouTube channel for the breeder I got her from.  There's a ridiculous amount of blue tongue skink care videos on it.









						ReptileMountain.TV
					

Reptile Mountain TV is an evidence-based educational channel for reptile fanatics with a special emphasis on captive care of Australian wildlife, especially ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> If you think you might be interested in getting your very own Butters this is the YouTube channel for the breeder I got her from.  There's a ridiculous amount of blue tongue skink care videos on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReptileMountain.TV
> 
> 
> Reptile Mountain TV is an evidence-based educational channel for reptile fanatics with a special emphasis on captive care of Australian wildlife, especially ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



I would love one, but somehow I don’t think my cats would appreciate it. They are all extremely self-centered.


----------



## Clix Pix

I don't know what our condo regulations are around exotic pets -- somehow I have the feeling that there are indeed rules about that, as the powers-that-be dictate how many cats or dogs someone may have and to a certain extent they also set limitations on the size.  Certain dog breeds are absolutely forbidden.   These are fairly small apartments and I am amazed at how many people here do have dogs.  In my building there is one couple who are in a small one-bedroom apartment who have two boxers.  To me that is just not fair to the dogs.    When I first moved in here I had two Siamese cats but after each of them went to the Rainbow Bridge I decided that this would be it as far as having pets.   I like dogs, but I am too darned lazy to get out and walk one in all kinds of weather and of course that would be necessary, as I don't have a fenced yard where I could simply open a door and let the dog out as needed.  I adored my two cats but they were also a responsibility and I had to find someone to look after them when I was away  -- I was lucky that a neighbor was kind enough to do the honors for me several times.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Just finished Butter’s camper for our Thanksgiving cabin trip.  You may think it’s just a standard plastic storage tub with holes drilled in the corners and top for ventilation and a screen over a hole in the lid for heat lamp placement, and you’d be correct.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

She sometimes likes to use my bike seat for a lookout post.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> I don't know what our condo regulations are around exotic pets -- somehow I have the feeling that there are indeed rules about that, as the powers-that-be dictate how many cats or dogs someone may have and to a certain extent they also set limitations on the size.  Certain dog breeds are absolutely forbidden.   These are fairly small apartments and I am amazed at how many people here do have dogs.  In my building there is one couple who are in a small one-bedroom apartment who have two boxers.  To me that is just not fair to the dogs.    When I first moved in here I had two Siamese cats but after each of them went to the Rainbow Bridge I decided that this would be it as far as having pets.   I like dogs, but I am too darned lazy to get out and walk one in all kinds of weather and of course that would be necessary, as I don't have a fenced yard where I could simply open a door and let the dog out as needed.  I adored my two cats but they were also a responsibility and I had to find someone to look after them when I was away  -- I was lucky that a neighbor was kind enough to do the honors for me several times.



My parents have always had cats and dogs for me to play with and visit.  Since I've moved out I've mostly only lived in apartments.  I'm not really a cat person and I don't think an apartment is a good life for a dog.  Plus you start getting into big medical expenses later in life for cats and dogs, and that's assuming nothing major happens before then.

When I first moved out of my parents house waaaay back in the early 90's I had a decent rotation of reptilian pets and then all pets pretty much came to an end in the last 90's.  Then a few years ago I caught a praying mantis at work and that seemed to light a pet interest spark under my ass again, the latest and largest being Butters.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> I would love one, but somehow I don’t think my cats would appreciate it. They are all extremely self-centered.



They'd probably just think its a walking super burrito.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> They'd probably just think its a walking super burrito.



Yea, and I wouldn’t want them to try to take a bite.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Yea, and I wouldn’t want them to try to take a bite.



It does make me kind of sad that the the purpose of this species in the balance of nature might just be a really good food source.  I should maybe setup a support group for her and my feeder crickets.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

With Sierra, African fat tail gecko. Slight size difference.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 1535
> 
> 
> 
> With Sierra, African fat tail gecko. Slight size difference.




So how do they know they are supposed to be friends and not required to figure out who's lunch and who's a snack?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> So how do they know they are supposed to be friends and not required to figure out who's lunch and who's a snack?



I don't.  So like a stage mom I sometimes just put them by each other for pictures and then quickly put them back in their enclosure.  Mostly they just ignore each other but that second shot with the heads close together was a little to close for comfort.  Photo session ended quickly after that.  

Fat tail geckos you can keep females together or a male and a female.  You can't keep males together or they will get all gladiator on each other's ass.

Blue tongue skinks you can't keep together at all regardless of sex.  They just don't like each other.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, then, if you can't keep blue tongue skinks together, how do you get baby blue tongue skinks???


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Well, then, if you can't keep blue tongue skinks together, how do you get baby blue tongue skinks???



You just put them together for the deed.

Not the worst breeding behavior, but still not pretty.


----------



## Clix Pix

Fascinating!!!!!  Not exactly the most romantic approach, but whatever works, eh?!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Fascinating!!!!!  Not exactly the most romantic approach, but whatever works, eh?!




When you're low on the food chain you really don't have time for such luxuries.  You need just enough time to make a strong offspring judgment call and that's about the entirety of the relationship.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters first outside world experience this weekend at our cabin.  I think she was a little overwhelmed.


----------



## Clix Pix

That blue tongue is just so awesome!!!!


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> That blue tongue is just so awesome!!!!




Yes, that definitely says *don't mess with me!*


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>



Butters and slo-mo is almost redundant.


----------



## Clix Pix

That slo-mo is fascinating!!!   I found myself watching her face and mouth intently to guess when that tongue would  come out.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> That slo-mo is fascinating!!!   I found myself watching her face and mouth intently to guess when that tongue would  come out.....



I might zoom edit it at some point so it’s more Butters and less dirt.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters’ play pen for when she’s being a little too active for me to keep an eye on. I throw in layers of blankets with some drift wood and 4” pipes for her to explore in.  

She’s been really active over the last week, usually doing “I want to explore!” scratches at the front of her enclosure when I get up in the morning or home from work.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Changed the title of the thread and accordingly going to put this here as this is a species relative and  Argentine Tegus (mentioned once before in this thread) are widely considered the dog, as in man's best friend, of lizards.  At about 3:10 he seems to really enjoy the pets.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A visit to my parents'.  My mom is fan.


----------



## Clix Pix

Awwwwww!   Mom definitely looks charmed by Butters, and I'll bet the feeling is mutual!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Cleaned and rearranged Butters’ enclosure and after doing her usual dig dug inspection she popped up in an inconvenient location.


----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, probably about the one place you didn't anticipate seeing her!!!  LOL!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Not known as a climbing species, Butters attempts to disprove that with the new piece of wood I put in.


----------



## Clix Pix

She wanted to cuddle up with the pretty red flowers and enjoy their scent (if there is any!).....


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 1780
> 
> Not known as a climbing species, Butters attempts to disprove that with the new piece of wood I put in.



These are great photos man.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> She wanted to cuddle up with the pretty red flowers and enjoy their scent (if there is any!).....




The fake plant industry has come a long way. 



ericgtr12 said:


> These are great photos man.




Thanks.  Butters makes a great subject matter.  Just need to expand her locations.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I love Butters, but clearly this is my runner up pie in the sky reptile pet pick.  Don't have the space.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

And that’s where she’ll stay for the night.


----------



## thekev

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I love Butters, but clearly this is my runner up pie in the sky reptile pet pick.  Don't have the space.




A lot of these things shouldn't be legal to own as pets. 









						An invasive species of giant lizard has been making its way through the Southeast | CNN
					

An invasive species of giant lizard is invading the Southeast and threatening native wildlife.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> A lot of these things shouldn't be legal to own as pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An invasive species of giant lizard has been making its way through the Southeast | CNN
> 
> 
> An invasive species of giant lizard is invading the Southeast and threatening native wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




I agree, way too many irresponsible pet owners and some illegal species still make their way to where they shouldn’t. I do wonder though if there is a “no questions asked" policy on turning over illegal species when somebody determines they just can’t deal with the care and upkeep.  If there isn’t then of course people are going to release them into the wild to avoid likely fines and/or jail time.


----------



## thekev

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I agree, way too many irresponsible pet owners and some illegal species still make their way to where they shouldn’t. I do wonder though if there is a “no questions asked" policy on turning over illegal species when somebody determines they just can’t deal with the care and upkeep.  If there isn’t then of course people are going to release them into the wild to avoid likely fines and/or jail time.




Even with responsible pet owners, who believe they're doing everything they can to provide a good environment for their pets, animals can escape. If the owner passes away, the next owner may also not be as responsible as the first. It's safer to avoid allowing potentially invasive species as pets. I actually really like animals, but I couldn't see myself ever visiting a breeder or pet store of any kind. If I lacked allergy problems, I would probably try to lure feral or stray cats into adoption. Many of them can be quite friendly if you're calm around them and don't force them to tolerate petting. They don't typically come as far as my area though, presumably due to the coyotes and occasional feral donkeys. I don't particularly like the pet trade though, so I wouldn't want to support it but rather provide a home for existing animals that require one.


----------



## Clix Pix

Someone on another site was driving home from work one day and spotted something in the road, wasn't sure what it was, so pulled over and got out to get a better look, see if the creature were injured.....and it was a Veiled Chameleon!   They're not native to the area where she lives so it is likely that it did escape from wherever it had been kept -- probably the owner left a door or window open.  Anyway, she rescued it, took it to her family's home nearby and they gave it some water and warmth while she did some quick research and then headed to the nearest shop that handled exotic creatures and was able to purchase the appropriate supplies to take him home with her.   I think she also probably posted in Craigs List or that site that deals with neighborhoods (Next Door) to see if anyone had reported a missing Chameleon.   She also took him to the vet the following day for a checkup and further information on care and nurturing of this beautiful, fascinating little creature.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Someone on another site was driving home from work one day and spotted something in the road, wasn't sure what it was, so pulled over and got out to get a better look, see if the creature were injured.....and it was a Veiled Chameleon!   They're not native to the area where she lives so it is likely that it did escape from wherever it had been kept -- probably the owner left a door or window open.  Anyway, she rescued it, took it to her family's home nearby and they gave it some water and warmth while she did some quick research and then headed to the nearest shop that handled exotic creatures and was able to purchase the appropriate supplies to take him home with her.   I think she also probably posted in Craigs List or that site that deals with neighborhoods (Next Door) to see if anyone had reported a missing Chameleon.   She also took him to the vet the following day for a checkup and further information on care and nurturing of this beautiful, fascinating little creature.



Oh wow, what a lucky find for them and the chameleon!  Those can be hard to care for, need plenty of climbing area and humidity with plenty of ventilation.  I hope it goes well.


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Oh wow, what a lucky find for them and the chameleon!  Those can be hard to care for, need plenty of climbing area and humidity with plenty of ventilation.  I hope it goes well.



I do, too!!!  Haven't seen anything from her recently about the chameleon, but I hope he's nice and comfy in his new home and that she is able to give him what is needed for his well-being.  She and her whole family are serious animal lovers so I know she wouldn't neglect her new pet.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I thought Butters got herself into a pickle but then she Tom Cruised it into an escape.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

She also enjoys watching TV.


----------



## Clix Pix

Whoa, you gave Butters quite the challenge and she met it admirably!!!  Probably wondering what the heck this was!!  She sure got her exercise for the day!

It's intriguing how many animals are fascinated by TV and will watch it right along with their people.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> Even with responsible pet owners, who believe they're doing everything they can to provide a good environment for their pets, animals can escape. If the owner passes away, the next owner may also not be as responsible as the first. It's safer to avoid allowing potentially invasive species as pets. I actually really like animals, but I couldn't see myself ever visiting a breeder or pet store of any kind. If I lacked allergy problems, I would probably try to lure feral or stray cats into adoption. Many of them can be quite friendly if you're calm around them and don't force them to tolerate petting. They don't typically come as far as my area though, presumably due to the coyotes and occasional feral donkeys. I don't particularly like the pet trade though, so I wouldn't want to support it but rather provide a home for existing animals that require one.




I get what you are saying.  For me I feel I'm giving my more exotic pets a better life than they would potentially have in the wild, no predators or other dangers.  Most, if not all of them, are also solitary species that only tolerate others for the brief mating ritual.  

I admit I don't currently have a "if something should happen to me" plan for Butters but I have confidence in the people I know not just letting her free or giving her to just anybody.  If they decide to keep her one of the reasons I got her is that she eats cat food, dog food, and some vegetables, all things you can get on a standard grocery store visit.  So that makes it somewhat easier.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

In the wild.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> Even with responsible pet owners, who believe they're doing everything they can to provide a good environment for their pets, animals can escape. If the owner passes away, the next owner may also not be as responsible as the first. It's safer to avoid allowing potentially invasive species as pets. I actually really like animals, but I couldn't see myself ever visiting a breeder or pet store of any kind. If I lacked allergy problems, I would probably try to lure feral or stray cats into adoption. Many of them can be quite friendly if you're calm around them and don't force them to tolerate petting. They don't typically come as far as my area though, presumably due to the coyotes and occasional feral donkeys. I don't particularly like the pet trade though, so I wouldn't want to support it but rather provide a home for existing animals that require one.












						Dog-Sized Lizards are Taking Over in the Southern U.S.
					

An invasive lizard is taking over in the southern U.S.




					www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## thekev

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Dog-Sized Lizards are Taking Over in the Southern U.S.
> 
> 
> An invasive lizard is taking over in the southern U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outdoorlife.com




Those states should be passing legislation, banning the sale and ownership of these guys within their states with an exception for existing owners and animal refuges. If you look at the last paragraph from that link



> “The stories of [invasive species] being problematic are huge,” she said. “There’s one story of success and that happened on the northern island of Maui with the veiled chameleon. There, folks removed about 200 from the wild over time. And they kept at it. And they were diligent. Over the course of a decade, they were able to eradicate the veiled chameleon from Maui.”




It took a decade of work, presumably involving many people, just to prevent further environmental damage. Keep in mind, I really like reptiles. I'm mostly just against expanding the pet trade in any form, because stuff like this happens. When we're talking about populations, it's harder argue about irresponsible pet owners. We expect to see a non-zero number of them, so the conversation has to center around their potential impact rather than their existence.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> Those states should be passing legislation, banning the sale and ownership of these guys within their states with an exception for existing owners and animal refuges. If you look at the last paragraph from that link
> 
> 
> 
> It took a decade of work, presumably involving many people, just to prevent further environmental damage. Keep in mind, I really like reptiles. I'm mostly just against expanding the pet trade in any form, because stuff like this happens. When we're talking about populations, it's harder argue about irresponsible pet owners. We expect to see a non-zero number of them, so the conversation has to center around their potential impact rather than their existence.




I feel like if the Everglades are involved they might as well just recategorize it as a native species. That swamp is worse than DC.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Mostly says how they are pretty much a defenseless food source for predators.   Glad I can keep Butters unaware of this and have her think I'm her food and entertainment slave.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Morphs.  Not happening in the US.  Currently native animal exports from Australia are illegal without a permit from something like a zoo or research facility.  So there isn't enough of a US population to start producing morphs.  The American in the video (TC) is who I got Butters from.  The black skinklets are


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

For Christmas I got Sierra a new watering hole.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters new favorite thing. My shopping bags.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters in pipe.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Butters in pipe.



Butters needs her own FansOnly Live webcam channel.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

At first, I was thinking, "how could a Tegu be "adorable," but by the end of this video I was smiling -- he IS adorable!  .


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> At first, I was thinking, "how could a Tegu be "adorable," but by the end of this video I was smiling -- he IS adorable!  .




Interestingly Butters isn't a fan of rubs to the top of the head, shakes her head away or does her sniff hiss.  She's fine with the sides or under her month being rubbed and the rest of her body including her little sausage legs, just not the top of the head.  

I just found out about blue tegus, all the personality and intelligence of the bigger tegus but in a smaller package (about 3 ft max).  That's a lot more manageable.  I might make getting one a 2021 goal.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yeah, it was the blissful way Loki half-closed his eyes and kind of smiled as he was being gently stroked and rubbed that totally made me a fan!  .  That, and the tongue!  Love the tongue!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Yeah, it was the blissful way Loki half-closed his eyes and kind of smiled as he was being gently stroked and rubbed that totally made me a fan!  .  That, and the tongue!  Love the tongue!




Forked tongues are pretty great.  I don't know how common they are in the lizard world while they are pretty much the default for snakes.  Research!  The eye closing thing is pretty cool too (snakes don't have eyelids and is a telltale of if you're dealing with a snake or legless lizard).  We associate that with trust and comfort.  A scared animal isn't going to close their eyes.  

It should be mentioned that at least with tegus DO NOT try to hand feed them until a large amount of trust has been built.  Their bite can fuck you up.  But I think for reptiles they are general species acceptant, unlike something like dogs and cats who might like and trust you but judge other humans on an individual basis.  Short of individuals possibly smelling like food once you social reptiles with you then they should be good with other people.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Here's a blue tegu that is more manageable in size.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters enthusiastically awaiting her tucked between the comforter and blanket people bed sleep.  How do I know?  Before this picture was taken she was head down in the wood chips resigned to sleeping in her enclosure.  Then I started making the bed from the laundry I did and she perked up from observing the activity.  Right there she's going "Oh boy! Oh Boy! Oh boy!".  I swear.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

and there she is tucked for the night.


----------



## thekev

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> and there she is tucked for the night.




She seems very sweet tempered.


----------



## Alli

Will she just stay with you all night?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Will she just stay with you all night?




After a certain hour she'll stop being in exploring mode and just retire there for the night, sometimes head peaking out and other times buried somewhere in the blanket cave.  I think she likes the security that the weight of the comforter provides.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

Butters blends right in with those rocks, doesn't she?   Looks quite content!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Butters blends right in with those rocks, doesn't she?   Looks quite content!




I went and visited my parents for the night last night and when I got home I discovered she made herself some rocks and wood chips pillows, an innovation from the wood chip pillow.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A monogamous lizard.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Another morning yawn.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters rushing (for her capabilities) to the front of the enclosure, complete with face plant (for Butters and her rushing capabilities), when I open it.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Butters rushing (for her capabilities) to the front of the enclosure, complete with face plant (for Butters and her rushing capabilities), when I open it.



If you ever need a babysitter....


----------



## thekev

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Butters rushing (for her capabilities) to the front of the enclosure, complete with face plant (for Butters and her rushing capabilities), when I open it.




Tell me, if you get one of the crazier looking lizards, do you plan to name it "Professor Chaos"?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> Tell me, if you get one of the crazier looking lizards, do you plan to name it "Professor Chaos"?




I think I’d go with General Disarray.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Enjoying some morning exercise in her playpen.


----------



## Clix Pix

I'll bet Butters loves the things that are like tunnels!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> I'll bet Butters loves the things that are like tunnels!




She does!  Those are 4" plastic pipe fittings from Home Depot.  I have a toy box of random things to throw in her playpen.  For my taste I'd much prefer more natural looking structures but it's been determined animals largely don't give a shit about that.  Function over form.  Maybe if they got a goddamn job and had to start paying for this shit they'd start caring about that more.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Another "and friends". What a monster.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

More directly a friend of Butters, Sierra.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

In Australia there's Butters just running amuck.


----------



## Clix Pix

That beautiful blue tongue just fascinates me!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Alli

I’ve watched so many lizard videos now, thanks to this thread, that when an Aussie friend posted a video of a lizard strolling through her back yard, I automatically responded with “oh, is that a tegu?”


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Here’s something they usually don’t tell you about in a supply guide, a quality pair of tweezers to pull wood chips out of the door slider grooves so you can close it.  Pretty much need it after every time you open the door.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Adding another lizard to Alli's repertoire.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This reminds of of when people ask some people why they are upset when that's just the way thier face naturally looks when relaxed.  Reptiles don't have the option to try to make their face look more approving.


----------



## Clix Pix

Fascinating.....  Some women have what they call "resting bitch face," and other people seem to be expressionless a lot of the time when they're not animatedly speaking or doing something.   This Frilled Dragon is intriguing, and I would guess that he is enjoying being gently stroked, as we see him do a long, slow blink of his eyes......


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

...and in this room we have a nearly 2 ft sprawling Butters.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Fresh wood chips means time to make a new wood chip pillow.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Somewhat OT, but I follow this guy religiously.  Not so much for animal enclosures but this one is very inspiring.  He goes through the whole build process.  I would love to have a fully natural looking bioactive enclosure with the appropriate critter.  Come on stimulus check!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters absolutely decimating a small community of cat food.  Oh the humanity!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I just realized I've watched a lot of videos on reptiles as pets and also rodents as pets from chinchillas to rabbits to guinea pigs, and I don't know if I've ever seen a rodent being affectionate (as opposed to just being cute) while I've seen plenty of reptiles being affectionate.  Hmmm.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Sierra in her new hide.






Peanut dining on a cricket, with a potential second helping below and former meal graveyard to the left.






Showing Peanut is the size of a peanut.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------

